# What First Aid Training Do You Have?



## K9 Prepper (Jan 9, 2015)

Being in the Army this is one the the biggest things we train on besides combat training. We call it CLS Combat Life Saver. How many of many of you have taken the time to train on first aid for when SHTF? As we all know depending on how bad the situation is docs and medical personnel may be hard to find so we're stuck with treating our own wounded.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

As well as the military training, when I retired I became a volunteer firefighter & did the 40 hour first responder course.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

my wife and myself are trained EMT's. She is an EMT-I which means she can start IV's and push meds.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

None to speak of and I wish I had some! I do recognize the importance and have what I think is a well stocked first-aid kit mounted
in a central location in the house and a secondary kit to back it up. I took CPR training last summer and my wife has been CPR
trained for quite some time. I also have a fair amount of basic first aid supplies in my preps. I am pretty much set in the other areas
but know that I lack what to do and how to do training in first aid. I plan to learn/study as this new year evolves.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Some basic medical to stabilize somone for the ambulance with oxygen and what medications I have on hand. CPR. The hardest thing is immediate correct diagnosis.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Wilderness first responder.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Licensed Paramedic


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Wife is paramedic who became ER nurse. I'm retired paramedic. Both out of area north of Chicago, so we both saw our share of firearms injuries.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

You guys got me whooped big time but I will post anyway. I am certified in cpr and I have read lots of books. I worked on a ranch for years so I have some experience with giving shots and other livestock related care... I also volunteer at the local nursing home with my wife and was trained on looking for signs of stroke and heart attacks, plus I've given a bunch of elderly folks their b 12 injections. The nursing home also taught me how to take blood pressure readings. I'm learning a lot from them. All it costs me is time.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> You guys got me whooped big time but I will post anyway. I am certified in cpr and I have read lots of books. I worked on a ranch for years so I have some experience with giving shots and other livestock related care... I also volunteer at the local nursing home with my wife and was trained on looking for signs of stroke and heart attacks, plus I've given a bunch of elderly folks their b 12 injections. The nursing home also taught me how to take blood pressure readings. I'm learning a lot from them. All it costs me is time.


Heck, you got more than most. Some hands on training if you can get will help a lot.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

critical care, minor surgery, anesthesia, clinical care on a regular basis


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

Weird. CPR, Lifesaving, First Aid, Oxygen Administration, Mental First Aid classes. Some animal surgery (from research labs). My human medicine is long on theory, short on practice, since I'm a professional biologist.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Rescue Diver, CPR and O2 provider. Sounds like more than it is.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

First responder, vehicle extrication, and emergency medical technician.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm Australian advanced first aid certified, with o2 and defib 

But my level of first aid training is quite high for what it is, as every first aid course has different focus based on workplace and likely scenarios...

So simply put... You f$%# yourself up by doing something stupid, after I have finished laughing at you, I can patch you up and send you to ems with the right info... 

If you do something really stupid like light yourself on fire... Yep can patch that up too, but believe me you will pay for that stupidity in the form of high pressure water (deep tissue/3rd degree burns) 

Snake bites/major bleeds... More fun 

Drug od... I know nothing... Nothing!!!


----------



## emergenHAM (Dec 20, 2014)

Australian paramedic (EMT-P), emergency nurse, remote area nurse with 25 years background as a first aid trainer.

As a remote area nurse my role included assessment, diagnosis, treatment that includes suturing, prescribing and administration of medications. My professional skill set includes far more than what I've listed. 

As a health care professional it's very evident that people underestimate the need to have appropriate training (with refreshers) and familiarity with first aid equipment. One must factor in system redundancies.

The sad thing was tonight I was watching a U.S. Prepper TV show where they were practicing suturing (using chicken). When the fella was showing his underlings how to administer lidocaine. The procedure demonstrated was so poor that there was no way at all the lidocaine would have any chance of numbing the wound!!!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

CPR certified and I have sat through classes on critical care in crisis situations. I can plug holes that you are leaking from, patch a sucking chest wound, apply tourniquets, hook you up to an AEDetc.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I've watched over 50 YouTube videos about 1st aid !! <cough>

Had some basic first aid training in the military. Way out of date though.

I can probably stop the bleeding and get them breathing, but nowhere near as trained as I would like to be.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I was first aid and cpr certified through the red cross but that expired a few years ago. Cant remember much of that though.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

James m said:


> I was first aid and cpr certified through the red cross but that expired a few years ago. Cant remember much of that though.


It has changed a little bit. Layman's CPR has no more rescue breathing, just chest compressions. Do it to the rhythm of "staying alive" and you will have the correct number of compressions per minute.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Son 1 who is part of our long term mutual assistance group is an Advanced EMT/Firefighter who is certified to give IV's and Meds as well. He is also working on the final stage of his Paramedic certification/degree. 
In a minor medical emergency, I've been known to keep my head about me and know enough to not try and do too much.


----------



## K9 Prepper (Jan 9, 2015)

That's awesome it's more than most people.i have just the CLS and eagle first responder it's the 101st airborne class on first aid. I can give give iv's, treat wounds ranging from gun shots,amputations, fractures, and tension pneumothorax and some other stuff. I want to get more in depth and remove bullets from the wounds or minor Surgery you can say


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Army CLS course a long time ago, was a Red Cross first aid and CPR instructor until a few years ago.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The last medical emergency i was involved in was a 60 something old neighbor lady that fell. It was odd it didn't look like a bad fall, she was just getting in a suv and went over. I go over and the lower part of her leg is pointing in a direction it shouldn't. Very little blood though, it looked like a scab. Anyway she was trying to get up, and her husband was arguing that he needed to get her on her feet? Yea, so i thought that was a bad idea. Ambulance finally gets there and she was back a few months later with some metal in there somewhere. 

I guess its worth mentioning that my mom and ex fiance are both nurses. Although the ex isn't in the picture.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

K9 Prepper said:


> Being in the Army this is one the the biggest things we train on besides combat training. We call it CLS Combat Life Saver. How many of many of you have taken the time to train on first aid for when SHTF? As we all know depending on how bad the situation is docs and medical personnel may be hard to find so we're stuck with treating our own wounded.


Combat Life Saver is a great course. Definitely a good ways beyond basic first aid. Forgot which site it's on, but the course material (training ciricculum) can be down loaded for your future use


----------



## peaches (Mar 24, 2014)

Husband is an RN and I did CPR, aed, and wound care first aid.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Both have CPR (with AED), plus rescue diver (not just the certification but further advanced training), underwater S&R trained. Wife is a physiologist.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

emergenHAM said:


> Australian paramedic (EMT-P), emergency nurse, remote area nurse with 25 years background as a first aid trainer.
> 
> As a remote area nurse my role included assessment, diagnosis, treatment that includes suturing, prescribing and administration of medications. My professional skill set includes far more than what I've listed.
> 
> ...


The worse thing I have noticed in these circles is people getting basic surgical equipment that they have no clue how to use it, and worse what its for


----------



## emergenHAM (Dec 20, 2014)

I totally agree with you. Surgical equipment by its very nature has a great potential to do good for the patient but at the same there's an inherent risk of doing significant harm due to lack of training, knowledge or practice.

At the end of the day a relatively minor situation can turn into a medical nightmare due to incorrect or poor treatment. As the saying goes a little bit of knowledge is a dangerous thing.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Only certified first aid and cpr. I've studied more advanced fields, but nothing professional or hands on. I feel confident that I could stop bleeding that was less than severe, could handle 1st and 2nd degree burns, and hopefully perform CPR, but beyond that, I would be a bit out of my element. I'm always trying to learn though.

EDIT: And I have successfully performed the Heimlich maneuver twice. Once on a child to expel a peppermint, and once on my grandmother to expel a bit of un-chewed tortilla. She blamed her bad teeth and has since had a full set of dentures made. 
I'm happy to say those were the ONLY two times I've had to do it.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Registered nurse with plenty of ER and OB experience. BLS, ACLS, PALS. Certification in disaster preparedness, including START triage, and decon of bio and radiation hazards.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RNprepper said:


> Registered nurse with plenty of ER and OB experience. Certification in disaster preparedness, including START triage, and decon of bio and radiation hazards.


Kind of think your board name says a lot. :lol:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Just the battlefield first aid that was taught in Army BCIT (Basic Combat Infantry Training) in early 1968.
But they schooled us well on it, a large portion of the knowledge test required to graduate from Basic was first aid.
And about 20 years ago I completed the Red Cross CPR course but I have never had to use it. Thank God.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

RNprepper said:


> Registered nurse with plenty of ER and OB experience. Certification in disaster preparedness, including START triage, and decon of bio and radiation hazards.


Damnit, all along, I was thinking the "RN" were the initials of your first and last name.  I have to get out more...


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Those with more of the wilderness/remote kinds of medical training are ahead of the game when it comes to a SHTF type of situation. A lot of what we do in regard to modern medicine is also predicated on the assumption of all the infrastructure of modern medicine and the very high levels of specialization that go along with it. Yes as a Paramedic I can read an ECG and tell you where in your heart you're having a heart attack, but it takes a Cardiac Cath Lab with a team of MD's, RN's, and Techs to actually fix the problem. SAme with a lot of other major medical concerns like a Stroke or traumatic injury. The reason we have so many people recover from very serious medical concerns is because of the huge amounts of medical infrastructure that can be brought to bear. 

In a SHTF situation where hospitals are either overwhelmed or not functioning anymore there are going to be a lot more people that die from things that can usually be treated. Many chronic health concerns like Congestive Heart Failure, Kidney disease, COPD, heck even asthma could very well turn into death warrants for many people. That's what I mean when I say that wilderness/remote medicine will be better since there's already the training in place to take care of someone for longer term with fewer resources.

Not trying to alarm anyone, but forewarned is forearmed. By all means get what medical training you can, practice it if possible, and be ready to use it.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Cricothyroidotomies, intubation, arterial lines, iv lines, blood gases, infant surfactant therapy, respiratory therapy, chest tubes, open heart cardiac massage, perfusion CABG setups, ANY ventilator (neonatal, pediatric, adult), hyperbaric chambers, cpap/bipap, O2 'anything', anesthesia mixing, sutures, ACLS, PALS, NALS, defibs, ekgs, holter monitors.... 

however, I cannot get splinters out of thumbs.


----------



## K9 Prepper (Jan 9, 2015)

Combat life saver is a good course if you take it in an actual class. We had to give IVs and administer a NPA thank god I haven't had to recieve one. I also have experience with arterial bleeding, my brother almost died because of out dog ran into his stand up mirror it broke in half and the mirror took a large chunk from his calf off and it was just shooting blood everywhere. It was my first encounter with a serious wound and ever since I just loved learning how to treat serious wounds. I ultimately would like to do small surgery I guess you can call it. Like removal of bullets and such.


----------



## Makwa (Dec 19, 2014)

The courses seem to be different all over the place. I have Wilderness first aid, CPR and Emergency Defibrillator. Dealt with quite a few things over the years from stitching myself to setting a few broken bones, first responder at automobile accidents, sudden deaths and even stitched the face back on one of my Dad's horses one night after it was attacked by a cougar.

I think if people remain calm and have some common sense, with a bit of first aid training in the background and real life experience, they can deal with most things in a reasonable fashion. If it is true SHTF time, some injuries are going to mean they are not going to make it no matter what sort of preps you have. That will be the most trauma for many is dealing with that reality.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Spent about 20 years going through the Red Cross first aid training. I am pretty close to being a Doctor and know a lot more than most of those idiots. I gave one poor kid CPR who landed on his head when riding on top of a car. He came back to life but died later. The guys I worked with were pretty cruel and claimed he died of halitosis. Those were some merciless bastids.


----------



## K9 Prepper (Jan 9, 2015)

I do agree that if it were a true shtf situation many people will die from wounds that normally wouldn't cause death. You have to deal with sanitation and meds being an issue and lack of resources. Even now days a gun shot to the leg can cause death and that's even with being taken to the hospital, imagine having to deal with that and no hospital.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well its been documented that 80% of accidents and diseases would heal themselves if goofy doctors would butt out. They kill way more people than do guns. In fact doctors have killed nearly everybody I have known..so far. Nursies are nice especially them who work the 3 to 11 shift. They are wild wimmen. 
http://www.politifact.com/florida/s...aims-more-die-accident-medical-misadventures/


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I have many first aid manuals in my electronic library including the Combat Lifesaver Course. Anybody wanting anything email me and I can forward info to you.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I attended the CLC when I was active duty and did the medic course when I was briefly in the Georgia National Guard. I have to start training again, I am starting to forget things. It's been about 8 years now that I have left the military.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Was a EMT-I (step below paramedic) and ER nurse...am still trying to learn more...JM2C


----------



## emergenHAM (Dec 20, 2014)

Warrior4 I'm with you 100% with regards to the post on the foibles of modern medicine. 

The assessment, treatment and management of great majority of severe medical and traumatic incidents/illnesses/emergencies post a significant challenge in a SHTF situation. 

Major trauma requires medical supplies well beyond even a large first aid kit. I have a trauma kit that amongst other things allows me to intubation, give analgesia, and commence IVT of saline and volume expanders. It also has many patient assessment tools. 

The problem is for me is even with implementing those things I'm still only patching the problem and the patient may need surgery, blood products and pharmaceutical therapy to survive. Putting it simply they need something to be done that can NOT be provided outside of a functioning health care system.

Medical emergencies (non trauma) invariably involve investigations (I don't know of any preppers who have a CT scanner in their backpack), and invariably restricted medications.

I've mentioned the issues associated with traumatic injuries in the start of this post.

Human life expectancy had increased significantly in the last 100 years thanks to medical advances. In that time we have seen antibiotics introduced and that has meant that people who were at risk of dying from a relatively (relatively from an aspect of our era) minor infections. Most people including preppers take medical advances for granted and it's because of that most people are in for a rude shock!!!

IMHO we need to get real and understand that people die. When the SHTF a gunshot to a persons central chest is likely to mean the person will die. But on the flip-side a shot to the leg shouldn't unless major arteries are hit. 

If a persons has a cardiac arrest they are likely to die unless they get ems help which may not be possible in a SHTF situation.

One person made mention of triage. Triage simply means to sort and in the context of the meaning of healthcare and EMS it means to 'sort' patients. As a multi specialised practitioner (paramedic and Registered Nurse) I certainly have the knowledge and skill to assess a patient and get an educated impression of the severity of their injury or illness. Triage in disaster situations is probably psychologically the hardest thing I've had to do.

Having that skill leads me to saying if we are resource starved in a SHTF event we may need to make some really tough decisions on medical supplies and human resources by making the injured or ill person comfortable and waiting for their final demise. 

I'm sure that I'm going to be harangued for saying that but please understand in any resource poor disaster situation that is what happens. It happens in first world EMS systems as well as 3rd world systems. We need to conserve what supplies, equipment and team energy to ensure the wellbeing of our partners, family and group. By doing what I've posted is not deserting the patient as you are still with them and making them comfortable. By not tending to wounds and not having to unnecessarily move them you are adding to their comfort.

Lastly I was talking to my daughter the other day about prepping. I said to her that with the medical condition I have once my medications run out I'll have only a month or two before I die. 

Peace


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Im taking a course this weekend.


----------



## shoot2live (Feb 6, 2015)

I need to update my CPR/AED certification, but I've been certified for over 13 years. 
My dad worked in Emergency Management (fire, PD, EMS, Swift water rescue, ect) and taught me other first aid skills, but I never got certified.
I looked into CERT and want to go through the courses soon. I intend to develop as many skills possible for any situation.


----------



## shoot2live (Feb 6, 2015)

I also volunteered in an ER on a military base, where I learned to start an IV and draw blood.


----------

